
SnapDesign.io – Custom Snapchat Filters for $35 - steftheo
http://snapdesign.io
======
steftheo
I'd like to share SnapDesign.io. They design Custom Snapchat Geo-filters for
only $35/filter. They also have a Messenger bot where you can order straight
from Messenger!

website: [http://snapdesign.io](http://snapdesign.io) Bot:
[http://m.me/snapdesign.io](http://m.me/snapdesign.io)

